# New Untouched 4 months old AQHA Filly



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

So. this story begins exactly a week ago on a friday. when we went to the local horse auction they had mares with babies and the mares went to the chop shop unfortuantly, however they had a little AQHA filly that went through and sold for 100$. a friend bought her. she had never been touched or been near humans before now, and suddenly she is seperated from her mom. after about an hour to get a halter on her, he gets her caught, but she keeps rearing up and fliping over. and basically exhausting herself to the point where she laid on the ground for a long time before i could finally get her up. during this time she instantly trusted me and was always leaning on me in some shape or form, and having contact with me some how.

i had an instant connection with this girl. no one could get her to lead so people were trying to chase her on the trailer. after convincing them to give me the lead rope and to give me 2 minutes, i got her leading and into the trailer.

my friend gets her home and decides to pasture her with his TWH mare, and her month old colt. leaving a rope halter on her thats a bit to big, dragging 2 leadropes so that she could be caught. i went over there Tuesday or wednesday to see her, after finally catching her, i gave her a leading lesson, and she basically lead about 4 feet before i let her loose. then Yesterday on friday, he calls me up and tells me that she is beginning to take his little colt backwards in his training, plus she slipped her nose out of the halter and is basically runing around with the halter around her neck, dragging lead ropes. we hookup the trailer and pull it in the pasture and eventually get her on the trailer, and i brought her home, and put her in a stall. 

this morning i went and bought her a proper halter and leadrope. she trust me enough to let me walk in, i brought in a small bucket of grain and some treats and brushes. first i walked up to her head and just did the approach and retreat method, after doing that twice she was eating out of my hand and following me, i got the halter on her in the first try, and could instantly take it off and put it back on with ease, i got her out and lead her around perfectly, and started working on desentizing to touch and brushes, so far she lets us brush her whole body, and touch her down to her knees. all this was accomplished in a little under 30 minutes, i have 2 videos that are on facebook so hopefully those work for you guys, they are of me haltering and un haltering her, about the 3rd time. and of me petting her legs.

these are from Wednesday when i went to do a small training session on leading.

































and these are from Friday when she slipped her nose out of the halter.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and these are from today, they are crappy cell phone pics of just me and my mom hanging out with her. but you can see the trust forming already!

















she already loves kisses on the nose! she loves it when you plant a big one right on the tip of her cute little schnoze!
























































beautiful derp face for us both lol









here are the videos, lol ignore us sound like idiots we were just so darn excited at her progressand the chance to work with such a smart girl.

also ignore my attire and lack of shoes, i know the risk of foot amuptation and its one i am fully ok with.

rubbing her legs.
http://www.facebook.com/Kiarakitty#!/photo.php?v=3395542134369&set=vb.1444189775&type=2&theater

and haltering and unhaltering
http://www.facebook.com/Kiarakitty#!/photo.php?v=3395504053417&set=vb.1444189775&type=2&theater


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cute story and cute pics. Can a 4 month old foal eat grain?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she does eat grain, this is usually about Weaning age for some horses, i'm hoping to pick up her papers in the next few days so i can get her registered. in which case i'll need help picking out a registered name, as well as a barn name. any suggestions?

so far i have thought of the name Faline, like from Bambi. but thats all i have for now.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

oh thats horrable but great that shes doing so well with you!
she probley wont grow as good with just grain at 4 months will she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm not really sure honestly, but we will probably get her ona good foal feed for a few months to make sure she is getting the proper nutrition.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad she found a nice home! Congrats!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Faline. She's really cute. She looks bigger than the other foal in picts. Are they close in age?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No, on a good, well balanced diet of grain specially made for weanlings, she'll be fine on just grain at this age. 

What a cutie, and it looks like you're making great progress!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So is this your filly now or does she still belong to your friend that bought her??
Looks like the filly has picked her owner,you 2 look great together Looks like she is going to mature into a nice horse!!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Cute story and cute pics. Can a 4 month old foal eat grain?


My two week old has been eating grain and hay since she's a day old. Small tastes at first but she'll stick her head in the bucket and take a good mouth full now.

Cute photos!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Flytobecat, she little colt is about a month old, and our filly is now 4 months, she was born on April 15th. i did help birth his little colt as well, so i have baby pictures and stuff of him as well, i have been debating making a thread for him. he's completely spoiled rotten!

she is officially ours, i hada 2 year old TB filly i had been breaking and training, my friend is better with older horses that are already broke then he is with the little babies, so i just traded him. he's been eyeing the little 2 year old i was working with, and i am definitely falling in love with this girlie.

as for her parents, i called him up and her Sire's Name is Fallen Star Skip.
and her ****'s name is Buds Soxy Lady, or Bud's Soxie Lady, something along those lines, with only hearing it it is hard to tell. i found him on all breed pedigree. i never seen the stud in person, but her mom is a BEAUTY. she was a Dun. i am pretty sure she was a Red Dun, but i was paying more attention to the little girl in the pens. so she could have been a Bay Dun. i do know the Sire was a pally. but i am pretty certain our little girl is just a Chesnut, but a beautiful on at that


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yesterday when i went to go visit her she was spooked by us a little bit, but i waggled my fingers at her, and she suddenly became curious and came up and allowed herself to be petted allover


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

She is such a cutie! I absolutely love her face, and I can't wait to see her when she shed out her baby coat 

What auction do you guys go to? You seem to get awesome horses for great prices.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we go to the Auction up in Vale. its every other Friday. they sale Tack from 5 to 8 and then they start horses. there is one this Friday. it really is a nice place to go to find some darn good horses. thats where we bought Karma  but the Kill Buyers have moved in on the place and try to buy everything up. but you can find fantastic horses for a little over 600$'s


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like you have a good start with her. Good job using approach and retreat. She has someone she can trust.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like a decent little filly. She certainly chose who she wanted to live with, so typical mare already! If she was born April 15, she is not even 3 months old yet, she looks older.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i may be wrong on her foaling date, i am still waiting on the papers, she certainly looks like a 4 month old to me so thats what i was basing it off of. plus they sold her as a 4 month old at the auction and they had papers in hand. i'll be sure to clear up her age as soon as i get ahold of these pesky papers, then we will start the registration process. i have yet to find any info on her dam. and no photos of the sire, however i did have about 3 half siblings by her Sire, all of which were palominos.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Vale is pretty close to us. That's really cool that Karma came from there, we will have to check it out one day!

Good luck with your filly, keep us updated


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hailey, let me know when you go! i'll definitely meet up with you there, you realy just have to know who to buy from, and who to stay away from as some of the people up there are down right rude and will sell you sick horses, or horses that can be down right dangerous.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have lots of pictures comming, i just have to get them all processed and uploading and everything.

here are some names i have thought of.

Faline ~ from bambi
Akilah ~ Arabic for Wise, Bright, Smart
Aminah ~ meaning trustworthy

thats all i have so far.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I like Aminah. Good luck with her. She looks like a nice little filly, what a happy ending to the story. 

If she was born April 15th she isn't four months old?

ETA: saw that was mentioned already. She looks around 3 months to me. Hopefully you can get her papers.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah technically if i heard right at the auction and she was born on April 15th, that would make her 2 months old.. 3 months old tomarrow on June 15th.. which means she should NOT have been weaned this early.. but she had no choice and neither did we :/


as far as her handling goes, so far she allows me to walk up to her in the stall and put the halter on without any hesitation, she leads except for when she decides she wants a bite of grass, but she's learning. she lets me pick up birth front feet, and touch he rear end and rear legs down to her hocks.. i have her yielding those hind quarters. and we are working on desensitzing to scary objects and sounds, which is going quite well.


2 days ago was her first time out on a lead rope outside of a psture or pen. she was on a lead rope out in the open. and i tied her up, which she was PERFECT for! so that makes me so happy!

we let her out in the pasture for the first time yesterday, worried we wouldn't be able to catch her. and of course we were right. its still to early to set her out in the pastures. she just got to excited and was running around the herd, but because they were picking on her a tad, she ran back to her stall to hide. and i just walked right up to her in the stall. and pet her, then closed her back in. we will try this again in a couple of days to make sure she isn't going to be bolting around again. but i DID get tons of pictures!

these are from 2 days ago. for her first time out in the open.
















































meeting some of the horses over the fence.


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

Keep up the good work! It's REALLY exciting having a new project, especially one that's chosen you! Congratulations and keep us all updated!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love her to bits already, and she's so smart and willing. here are some photos from yesterday. from her running around in the pasture. and also back in the stall. we put some toys up for her, of course they are homemade haha. i also played around with splashing her and rubbing water on her. i hope to be able to bathe her soon. but we will see how it goes.

i love her extended trot!
















































































































giving me kisses


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

papers say she was foaled on February 26th, so that makes her 4 months old, and going on 5 months in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

so we decided on the name Mercedes for her. and we will call her Sadie for short.

we also let her out of the stall yesterday to play some more, and she finally let us come up to her and love on her. she also managed to escape our fence and get loose completely, and let us catch her thank god, and then we spent the rest of the day Mercedes proofing the fence haha


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww, she's adorable! You have been doing amazing with her!  (4 months seems like an amazing age lol my girl started training when she was 4 months, too!) Keep up the good work!! (and keep us updated! :wink


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

That's amazing how well she is doing after being untouched for that long at such an important age in her life...It's so great how much she trusts you, sounds like a smart girl! I think she's picked her owner as well


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i am very greatful that she picked me, i feel like its an honor to work with her. she is definitely a character, and she loves her homemade toys, i walked in the stall and she was shaking the milk jug around like a dog does its toy, and she kept trying to hand me the jug haha


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

just wanted to update that yesterday and yesterday night was her first FULL officialy day outside of the stall with the herd. she seems more independant, instead of following the herd around, she is more content to go in and out of the stall (but thats only when i am there which is twice a day.) so she may be hanging out witrh the herd when im not there. 

as of now she picks up and will let me hold her front hooves up. she is leading, but is still a little iffy when you try to lead her some where she isn't interested. i can walk up to her anywhere in the field and give her loving, and if i come with the halter, she sticks her nose right in


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

You are doing an AMAZING job.. What are your plans with her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm honestly not really sure. she may end up being sold once i get her trained up, but i've always wanted to do shows, so IF she is ready by the time she is a yearling, id like to do an inhand show with her. but she is going on 5 months now and i'm not sure if we will be ready.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She will be 4 months old on June 26th.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> She will be 4 months old on June 26th.



Wouldnt that be 5 months?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

dangit lol yes 4 months, sorry i have been on a weekend camping trip. she will be 4 months on june 26th.

she was born on February 26th. therefore march 26th she was 1 month. april 26th 2 months may 26th was 3 and then on june 26th will be 4 months.


----------

